
Deadspin writers quit en masse over ‘stick to sports’ memo - joegahona
https://nypost.com/2019/10/30/deadspin-writers-revolt-say-theyre-quitting-over-stick-to-sports-memo/
======
tompic823
From another article the OP linked to:

> By Tuesday, rebellious staffers were filling the site with entirely non-
> sports stories — and the site’s deputy editor said he had been fired for
> refusing to follow the directive.

Ok, so these journalists are refusing to ignore real news for the sake of
solely covering sports. I can get behind that...

> Top postings on Tuesday included “Woman Furiously S—s on Floor of Tim
> Hortons, Throws it At Employees,” as well as “What Did We Get Stuck in Our
> Rectums Last Year,” and “The Hateful Life and Spiteful Death of the Man Who
> Was Vig the Carpathian.”

Oh.

